# Just bought a chipper



## Davidsinatree (Nov 29, 2004)

I just put 200$ down on 80's Olatha 12'' 4cyl industrial ford motor.
Asking price was 3500.00, i am buying it for 3200.00. 
Started right up, ran smooth, the drum bearings seemed to be tight.
The spots on it you will notice are wood chips, not rust. It was dark out when i looked at it. I'm a little concerned about the bottom side of the discharge chute is open.The knives and bed knife was just sharpened.

Tell me your thoughts about this machine for a small tree service that I have.
I don't know the modle #...the serial # 126.

Anyone know much about this machine??


----------



## Davidsinatree (Nov 29, 2004)

pics


----------



## DDM (Nov 29, 2004)

I believe your going to want to Cover the underside of the chute.It might get a little Nasty.


----------



## Davidsinatree (Nov 29, 2004)

last pic


----------



## DDM (Nov 29, 2004)

What is the Tall thing behind the Gas tank?


----------



## xander9727 (Nov 29, 2004)

I'd paint it a different color. I've seen a lot of equipment that was painted white and used outside. After a year or two it winds up streaked with rust. With yellow or a darker color it will still rust at the same rate but it isn't as obvious. Unfortunately people judge on first impressions. 
If the chipper is everything it appears to be it looks like you definately got your moneys worth.
Just my $.02


----------



## Stumper (Nov 29, 2004)

Congratulations David! Tacking on some sheetmetal on the bottom of that chute should be easy. The little Ford 4 cylinder Industrial is a nice engine.


----------



## DDM (Nov 29, 2004)

Stumper said:


> The little Ford 4 cylinder Industrial is a nice engine.



Thats what my Asplundh has and it run's Sweet. Make sure you check the Oil level in the Governor Trust me it will save you a Fortune.I didnt know the governor has its own Oil resevoir and the casing cracked from Heat.... 
 495.00 Later I check it regularly now.....


----------



## pbtree (Nov 30, 2004)

It looks like a nice machine for the money! Close up that lower portion of the chute and start throwing chips!


----------



## Davidsinatree (Nov 30, 2004)

I cant imagine why someone would take the under side of that discharge 
chute off unless it was clogging alot. Do these drum chippers do ok without blower fans on them to asist in discharging chips. He said he didn't have problems with it clogging.
The chipper sounded real sweet.....i looked at it last night for the fist time and didn't want it to get away from me.

Unbelievable.....this thing was only 3 miles from my house, and i was looking at chippers on-line from Wis, Ohio,Mich, thought i might have to go out of state for one...... It was right under my nose !!!

David


----------



## Davidsinatree (Nov 30, 2004)

I don't know what the post in the middle of the chipper is. It does look factory installed, its heavy duty so it could be to lift the machine to load it?  First idea i thought of when i saw it was to put a small winch on it with a remote control to drag brush piles.

Im ready to get this baby home...I just hope there are no bad surprises.


----------



## DDM (Nov 30, 2004)

Hmmmmm You Brought up a good point David If this chipper doesnt have a blower that might be the reason the bottom of the chute is missing. I had a vermeer bc1600 that didnt have a blower and it tended to clog if you put anything longer that 5' thru it but the motor had carb problems and would bog easily it had a Chrysler slant 6. The carb was no longer available.I got rid of that jewel.


----------



## Curtis James (Dec 1, 2004)

THat is what I am looking for also. I 'd like to spend six thousand or less. I just haven't found my match yet.


----------



## Stumper (Dec 1, 2004)

Curtis, You should be able to find a GOOD chuck & duck for under $4000. Watch Ebay and Equipmenttrader.com. With $6000 available your options increase and a number of disk style chippers become likely options. (And FWIW I bought a big disk for $3K- so it can be done.)


----------



## DDM (Dec 2, 2004)

Curtis James said:


> THat is what I am looking for also. I 'd like to spend six thousand or less. I just haven't found my match yet.



http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=63924&item=3857266917&rd=1


----------



## Stumper (Dec 2, 2004)

If that on is in halfwy decent operating condition-SWEET!. Roger Barnett maintains that the M&M is the very Best of chuck and duck designs. (The position of the anvil up the drum radius slows the feed rate (a good thing on a C&D) and makes for smaller chips which pack better .


----------



## DDM (Dec 4, 2004)

Here's another Looks pretty good http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3857955544&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## Davidsinatree (Dec 5, 2004)

I still haven't got to use this chipper yet, ive been going through and checking everything out on it before i put it into service.
Here is some info on it. 
4 cyl industrial Ford.
192ci...I'm not sure but i think thats about 3 liters.
62 1/2 [email protected] rpm
Engine modle # 192GF-6002-GR 

The knives are thin, only 3/16'' thick x 12'' x 2 1/2''..... 4 knives.
Do all drum chippers have 4 knives or do some brands have just 3?

I have only found 1 broken bolt on this thing in a non-critical area, i'll drill it out. All the bolt threads in the drum are in great shape, i am replacing all wedge bolts. Getting to the knives and servicing them so far has been easy.
This thing is built like a tank...very solid everywhere.
There is a spring loaded plate built in the feed shoot bed.......anyone know anything about this feature.....good or bad?

Any info on this type of chipper would be appreciated.
Thanks David


----------



## Davidsinatree (Dec 5, 2004)

here is a pic of the drum.


----------



## NeTree (Dec 5, 2004)

Some drums have only 1 knife, like the Morbark Twister.

Some M & M chippers have more than 4, but I don't recall the exact number. They're short, and staggered in the drum.


----------



## DDM (Dec 6, 2004)

David, That is a 2.3L Ford Industrial everything is the same as a 2300 Pinto Engine. Everything but the Carb it should have a Zenith on it. That Governor is 695.00 with a 90 Wait so keep the oil checked in it.


----------



## Stumper (Dec 6, 2004)

Also matches the engine in a bunch of Ford Ranger pick-ups.


----------



## DDM (Dec 6, 2004)

Are you sure there not 3/8" Thick Knives? 
http://www.zenithcutter.com/chippers/brush_chipper_knives.htm


----------



## Davidsinatree (Dec 6, 2004)

DDM, thanks for the governor info. I checked into it, my engine does not have its own oil reservoir.

Zenith cutters does make my knife.....44$ each.
The chipper currently has Lancaster brand knives in it now, they have just been sharpened but they are due for replacement next time. I did a search on Lancaster, they have been making knives for a long time. I'll check there prices.

Just FYI the coversion for cubic inches to liters is,
Cubic inches x .01639 this gives liters.
Liters x 61.02 gives you cubic inches.

192ci x .01639 = 3.1 liters


----------



## treepres1 (Dec 6, 2004)

if you are intersted in a chipper i have a morbark 290.early 90,s in great shape have for a back up.low hours.nice paint,new blades and bed knife $ 6800 obo.


----------



## Stumper (Dec 6, 2004)

David, Are you certain that you have a 192 CID engine? To my limited and imperfect knowledge the only 192 CID engine Ford has produced was a three cylinder tractor engine. The industrial 4 cyl are usually 2.3 litre (134 cid) or 2.5 litres-(153 CID).


----------



## Davidsinatree (Dec 7, 2004)

Stumper,
The tag on the motor with model and serial #s also states 192ci.
Another tag also says in big letters, Ford industrial. I talked to ford tech service about this motor, lt is the largest of fords the 4cyl industrial motor line up.
I got the knife gaps set and getting close to being ready feed some wood to this thing. I still have to close up the bottom of the discgarge chute.


----------



## Stumper (Dec 7, 2004)

Learn something new everyday.  FWIW you might want to try the machine with chute as is before modifying. It think you will want it closed but....


----------



## xander9727 (Dec 7, 2004)

I would make the cover piece on a hinge like the woodsman chippers. They use rubber hold downs like those on big trucks to hold them in place. I'll try and take a pic when it stops raining. This way it is easy to unclog if necessary and it is secure.


----------



## Davidsinatree (Dec 11, 2004)

Well....I welded a piece of steel under the chute, pulled the valve cover and checked the valve clearances....they were all good. Pulled the carb off and cleaned it out. Replaced the fuel line & filter... I hope this baby chips as good as it sounds & runs. Got the knives all set at about .015 to .020 gap. I'm running out of things to check on this machine.

Tomorrow I'm ready to install the discharge chute & puller out of the garage and throw some wood through it.  

On drum chippers do you guys retorqe the wedge bolts after a certain amount of run time ?

Stumper,
Post a pic of your olatha, I know its a disc but I'm just curious what it looks like. How is your new paint job holding up.


----------



## topnotchtree (Dec 12, 2004)

As long as your bolts are torqued properly from the start they shouldnt need to be rechecked. But after a few hours you may want to just for your own piece of mind.


----------



## xander9727 (Dec 12, 2004)

Remember.......You get what you inspect.......Not what you expect!

My $.02


----------



## Davidsinatree (Dec 12, 2004)

Got this thing back together today and put er to the test....I was very impressed with the performance! I chipped 1/2 load of brush I had on my trailer...16' with 4' sides. It reduced this to about a yard or less of chips.
The first thing I noticed was how fine the chipsize is compared to my last disc chipper. This was my first time feeding a drum chipper......wow..put it in and watch it disappear almost at the blink of an eye. 
I had some limbs about 14' long x 4'' at the but end....ate them up real nicely.
I dont think I should have problems clogging the chute, it was blowing chips about 30'. I didn't realize how loud these things are until today.....wow.

This machine will help me clean up jobs faster so I can pay my help & myself more $$.
I think I like this machine.....I'm so exited!!!

 

Here is a pic of this baby working.


----------



## Koa Man (Dec 12, 2004)

Chipper looks real good. Glad to hear you are happy with it.


----------



## a_lopa (Dec 12, 2004)

glad your happy with the machine,it looks like youll get plenty done with it


----------



## NeTree (Dec 12, 2004)

Now ya see why I say chuck'n'ducks rock?


----------



## DDM (Dec 12, 2004)

I see you Covered the underside of the chute. Becareful Running the machine Disconnected from a vehicle Ive had mine Tip up.I usually put a floor jack under the rear end if i have it disconnected from a truck and i'm running it.


----------



## xander9727 (Dec 12, 2004)

Man you do great work! That thing looks awesome. By using Erik's knife to anvil clearance measurements you get smaller chips which should make it less likely to clog. You will be amazed at how productive this chipper will make you. I don't know if I'd give your help a raise. Pay people what they are worth.....you're supposed to make money.


----------



## DDM (Dec 12, 2004)

xander9727 said:


> .....you're supposed to make money.



Hmmmm Thats what ive been Doing wrong!
:blob5:


----------



## topnotchtree (Dec 16, 2004)

So when are you gonna build a bigger box for your truck? I am not knocking your box, it looks great. But, I fore see you blowin chips over that short chip box.


----------



## Davidsinatree (Dec 16, 2004)

topnotchtree,
This could be a problem, I have not chipped into my pickup truck yet. The chips from my olatha are much finer than what is in the pic I have posted here. The finer chips could want to blow all over the place, I'll find out when i take it out to a job soon. However I do think the finer chips will take up less space. I think it will be ok, I could have a little more ground clean up after chipping. This olatha does have a large deflector that should do the trick. If it doesnt, I'll make a bigger one out of diamond plate.That would look cool.
This chip box is very mobil, I can remove it or install it in about 8 min. I realy like it. Someday I will have a 1 ton dump truck just for chips. This olatha will help me reach that goal.  

This is a pic of my chip box along with the last chipper I had.


----------



## xander9727 (Dec 16, 2004)

You need to at least make the truck dump......if it doesn't already.


----------



## Davidsinatree (Dec 16, 2004)

If it didnt have a 5th wheel hitch i would put a dump on it. I am considering one of those load unloader mats that have the crank handle on the tail gate.


----------



## topnotchtree (Dec 16, 2004)

I think you may have a problem with chips blowing over the box and onto the hood of your truck. Make sure when you do that first job you take a tarp with you so you can cover that nice lookin truck.(just in case) Those chips are very hard to clean out of the vents under windshield.


----------



## xander9727 (Dec 16, 2004)

They also clog the heater core and a/c evaporator (the air side). Get yourself a chipper truck as soon as you can afford it. A f-250 won't really carry a lot of weigh and with a bigger chipper you'll fill it up a lot faster.


----------



## Davidsinatree (Dec 16, 2004)

This pickup truck is a F350 so wieght is not a real big concern. Copacity is a concern. But keep in mind I am only a part time tree guy and I dont take the real big jobs. Trims & small removals are my nitch. I can get alot of brush chipped & in this pickup.
The pic I posted earlier in this thread of my olatha chipping, does not have the discharge chute deflecter adjusted down for chipping into my truck. At the time of the pic I was just lettin the chips fly high.


----------



## xander9727 (Dec 16, 2004)

Weight is always an issue. I have a one ton dually and had to put air bags on it to handle the weight. Eventually you'll make that box go all of the way back. When you have 6-8 yards in the back weight will be an issue. Chipping into your truck will eventually take it's toll. Try and get a one ton chip truck. Dumping will save you a lot of time.....this makes you money.


----------



## xander9727 (Dec 16, 2004)

I say one ton because they are less money. If you can afford a medium duty truck I'd go that route.


----------



## Koa Man (Dec 17, 2004)

When shopping for trucks, a F550 was only $800 more than a F450 with the same equipment. I had a med. duty truck until 3 years ago, since then I have been using my 1 ton Dodge dually with a 9 ft. aluminum chip box. I am going back to a med. duty truck as soon as possible. (Takes about 3 months to custom order one). I have carried as much as 13,500 lbs of roofing material in my Dodge and it dumped it OK, although the bed went up real slow. I was shocked when I went on the scale and it showed a gross weight of 22,200 lbs. I sometimes dump my truck 3 times a day, quite often twice. I need more capacity....a 12 ft. long, 6 ft. high chip box should do it for me.


----------



## Stumper (Dec 18, 2004)

David, You asked for a pic of my Olathe984. I assumed you wanted somethingother than the one showing truck and chipper. Sorry it took me so long to take a new pic.


----------



## Davidsinatree (Dec 18, 2004)

Stumper,
Have you done any research on olathas history. I have not been able to find much of anything on them. They seem to be simple, rugged easy to work on machines. They were manufactured in olatha,KS not far from me.


----------



## Stumper (Dec 18, 2004)

I haven't learned a great deal. In 1977( I think-it was definitely 70 something) they moved to the Industrial Airport complex and machines made after that date have the Industrial Airport, KS address. They made a line of conveyer fed processors(or Heavy equip fed with conveyor discharge) and tub grinders which were continued by Toro when Toro bought Olathe Manufacturing. The hand fed line was dropped by Toro as was the Olathe name. In the hand fed line I have seen 4 machines thus far. The 986 (which seems to have been there number 1 item) was just like my 984 as far as I can tell except it had a 300CID 6cyl instead of the 4 cyl. Your drum style (does it have a Model number?) and an 18 hp mini drum style. There may be several more but those are all I know about at this time. My 984 is simple , solid and overbuilt.


----------

